# I have an Apostle bottle



## Melt (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi all;
 I have an Apostle bottle that is amber, three piece mold, wiskey.  I has six monks engaged in various devotionals in arched panels around the bottle.  Only once have I seen this listed in a 1970 bottle book.  Has anyone got one?  Seen one? Can give a value of this bottle today?  Thank you for any help or comments.  Melt


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 11, 2005)

I've heard of them and seen a few pictures. I think they're called a "Benedictine" bottle. I wish I knew more.


----------



## Melt (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you Kent, you are exactly right.  I have since listed the bottle at American Bottle Auctions for September and they came back with it being a Benedictine bottle although no other information.  I really apreciate your input and help.  Good day, Melt


----------

